# tazewell county



## birddog65 (May 5, 2013)

Finding some nice gray and white shrooms out today.Think it is going to be a heck of a lot better year then the last couple for us . Good when every where you look there are trucks and cars along the roads. Have to love spring in Illinois Good luck everyone ..


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

I found near 50 nice greys,yellows,and umbrella mushrooms in Tazewell.


----------



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

Morel Maniac im 700 miles west of you what are umbrella mushrooms


----------



## hqrsz4 (May 6, 2013)

they be peckerheads old picker.


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

Found a patch of big yellows! An Umbrella (Peckerhead) mushroom is a morel with a long stem.


----------

